# Matchbox pinhole camera *pics*



## cheezit

I found that someone on here posted a link to a diy site or something like that on how to make your own pinhole camera out of a matchbox. here is my attempt and the results.


This is the camera







And this is one of the pictures that came out of it.






and one more








Thanks any comments would be great!


----------



## cheezit

sorry about the first pic. it was taken w/ my cell phone and the fluorescent / tungsten lights in my room mess up the colors in pictures.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Interesting end results - don't suppose you know the web address do you? Not that I'm likely to try it, but I'd be interested in reading up on it.


----------



## cheezit

i can't get the exact one right now because i'm at school and they block ridiculous amounts of websites from the computers here. But just go to google and search for matchbox pinhole camera and i believe it's the 2nd one.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

This one I'm guessing - Matchbox Pinhole Camera


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

Yep, that's the one.  Currently this is one of my favorite cameras.  Nice vignette, smeared edges, short exposures.  I love the way this little camera treats light and lends a dreamy feeling to images.  What's not to love?


----------

